# Power angle Atv plow



## trod81

Hey took plow off my truck and now thinking about getting an Atv with a plow just to do the few driveways I do plow. Is there an Atv plow out there that has power/electric angle system out there?


----------



## 90plow

http://www.ebay.com/sch/sis.html?_nkw=ATV+Hydraulic+Snow+Plow+Power+Turn+Unit+&_itemId=300386707231
I just happened to be looking last night.


----------



## whitegoldrider

Hey trod - Have you seen this? http://milwaukee.craigslist.org/sno/4264434952.html

It's quite a drive for you from the QC but I haven't been able to beat that price. The power pivot alone is $400 shipped on Amazon. Just make sure they make a front mount for your machine. I almost pulled the trigger on it but then decided that my current set up would be fine until I can get one of the new Boss setups.


----------



## sublime68charge

boss also has a ATV plow Power left/right up/down not sure about downpressure.

Warn as already posted.

you can get a moose or cycle country plow and add the fuse powersports turn system. Then use a winch for up/down or if you want down pressure get the Mibar lift system.

what type of area are you plowing and what type of atv are you thinking about getting?


----------



## trod81

Found a guy that is will to trade my 2005 Kfx 400 for his 2004 arctic cat 400 with 1800 miles. Excellent condition he says with plow and 2500 warn winch.


----------



## trod81

trod81;1741368 said:


> Found a guy that is will to trade my 2005 Kfx 400 for his 2004 arctic cat 400 with 1800 miles. Excellent condition he says with plow and 2500 warn winch.


Driveways. I bought a plow for my 1500 and didn't have funds to take the necessary means to upgrade my vehicles suspension and didn't like how it felt on my truck. I will be buying this plow just to get through this season the figure something else out next year.


----------



## trod81

Holy cow have I opened a can of worms. The plow I'm interested in comes with cmp plow. The one in the craigslist above has less than perfect reviews. I've seen a few guys online mention fabricating an angle function by installing an actuator....... Decisions devisions


----------



## sublime68charge

trod81;1741852 said:


> Holy cow have I opened a can of worms. The plow I'm interested in comes with cmp plow. The one in the craigslist above has less than perfect reviews. I've seen a few guys online mention fabricating an angle function by installing an actuator....... Decisions devisions


the can been opened for a long time,

you just gave it a kick and dropped some fresh dirt in the can Thumbs Up

its all good.


----------



## trod81

I like this one the best. You ready?!?!!
A Rope with a pulley. Rope attached to pivot lever. Simple and cheap.


----------



## BlueRam2500

FWIW, I had power angle with my Cycle Country setup, which coincidently I got for free in '07 when I bought the quad. After 3 storms, the cable snapped. I found it easier to use an eye bolt to switch the angle. It was nice when I had it, but man I'm not that lazy.


----------



## trod81

BlueRam2500;1744528 said:


> FWIW, I had power angle with my Cycle Country setup, which coincidently I got for free in '07 when I bought the quad. After 3 storms, the cable snapped. I found it easier to use an eye bolt to switch the angle. It was nice when I had it, but man I'm not that lazy.


Read bad things about power pivot. The new one is pro pivot. If you knw what you are doing you shouldn't need to angle it that much anyways


----------



## MattR

trod81;1741852 said:


> I've seen a few guys online mention fabricating an angle function by installing an actuator....... Decisions devisions


Have power angle on one of the UTVs that I use done with an actuator. Also use an actuator to raise and lower the plow too, also has down pressure which is nice.


----------



## trod81

MattR;1746218 said:


> Have power angle on one of the UTVs that I use done with an actuator. Also use an actuator to raise and lower the plow too, also has down pressure which is nice.


You got any pictures of that set up? What do you use to power it?


----------



## MattR

No pics. It is fairly simple. three 12 volt actuators, 2 for turning and the other for lifting and lowering. Rocker style toggle switches to control the actuators. If I remember when I head over to the shop tomorrow, I will take pics.


----------



## trod81

Sweet thanks


----------



## irv

ive had a warn power pivot since they came out in 07. its on a non
provantage plow. have had great luck. there is a new second design
out for the provantage plow.


----------



## trod81

Yeah the new one is the pro pivot....,,............


----------



## szorno

It would be well worth the trouble to check out the Boss ATV plow. I saw one and was very impressed with quality compared to the other regular brands. I would heavily discourage you from doing any kind of add-on cobb-job. Buy the right piece of equipment from the get-go if you are in business.


----------



## trod81

Lol Cobb-job. If it works just as effective and is as durable what's the difference? Besides not having a sticker on it that says boss.......

Mooches


----------



## MattR

trod81;1746226 said:


> Sweet thanks


Hate to break it to you, but my uncle must have brought the utv down to his house. There was a SS in the place where the utv is usually parked. Next time I get a chance to talk to his son, I will see if he can take some pics and send them to me.


----------



## BlueRam2500

You're going to spend $800 on power angle? What's the problem with getting on and off the quad to change the angle?? Considering you said that if you know what you're doing, you don't need to angle it anyways. Just saying...


----------



## trod81

BlueRam2500;1747581 said:


> You're going to spend $800 on power angle? What's the problem with getting on and off the quad to change the angle?? Considering you said that if you know what you're doing, you don't need to angle it anyways. Just saying...


I was not trying to say YOU didn't know what you see doing. And the point of this post was to see what every one was using. I will never spend $800 on the "warn" brand of their power angle. I would rather use the rope and pulley or just get off if I do. I mean if I could rig some actuators up for under a few hundo I might consider it. I'm sorry if i offended you, sir.


----------



## BlueRam2500

You didn't offend me, I was just repeating your response to my post, that's all. After mine broke, I looked into fixing the cable, but the $1.00 eye bolt from Home Depot does a fine job and takes less than 30 seconds to move the blade. It's nice to have, but not a necessity. I will agree that most of the stuff is overpriced, hence why I bought a $125 Viper winch instead of a much more expensive Warn winch. Works just the same.

Best of luck with whatever you choose.


----------



## trod81

BlueRam2500;1747588 said:


> You didn't offend me, I was just repeating your response to my post, that's all. After mine broke, I looked into fixing the cable, but the $1.00 eye bolt from Home Depot does a fine job and takes less than 30 seconds to move the blade. It's nice to have, but not a necessity. I will agree that most of the stuff is overpriced, hence why I bought a $125 Viper winch instead of a much more expensive Warn winch. Works just the same.
> 
> Best of luck with whatever you choose.


I got a brand new moose plow off of Craigslist and a #2500 warn winch of craigslist for 375. Both basically brand new


----------



## BlueRam2500

That's a deal and a half man great score. How big is the plow? And what machine are they going on? Power up and down is definitely worth it.


----------



## trod81

Plow is 5'. Going on an 09 sportsman 400.(I know girl quad lol). But to be honest this is kinda just a project I plan on selling. Got the quad off Craigslist too.


----------



## Mike_

I know I'm late to the conversation but I just joined the site, I added a 12v power turn to my eagle plow I got the actuator free and bought a wiring kit with relays off ebay for around 25 bucks. I used it all last year with no problems it's not fancy but it gets the job done.


----------



## rjk512

Can-Am makes an electric angle kit for their plow but the lift is through the winch. Really nice system but probably big bucks.

I like what the guy on top of me posted, buying the actuator and doing it yourself seems pretty cost effective, I've never done it but it's always interested me.


----------



## Mike_

It was easy to setup. The first actuator I tried was a cheap used one I bought on ebay, the one I have now I got free from a guy who builds industrial robotics.


----------



## Rltkmkc

I too have been prepping my plow for winter. Rust removal, paint, and some welding on my cycle country plow. Im getting a Turbo Turn system, which is a manual blade turning system. The price was great with free shipping on yahoo. My only concern is the cable pulley system for the pin release. But I only have my driveway and out of the goodness of my heart I do a 1/2 mile of the township road so the neighbors can get out. Just basically playing in the snow.


----------



## Mike_

I let the City take care of the roads, I just dig out all the neighbors that get plowed in by them. It's playing in the snow for me also. I've been thinking about buying a small snow blower to throw in the bed of my UTV to do their sidewalks instead of just a shovel.


----------

